# 2014 Cade's Lil Farm kidding thread!



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I am excited to start this thread! I have some fabulous crosses in the works and I cant wait to see my FF's freshen! Here is the due dates and breedings!

go to my website to see the goats pics!

Oldesouth ZV Bandit x Oreo due between Feb 28- March third , I think those kids will have some COLOR!

Oldesouth Zv Bandit x Cades Lil Farm Daisy, bred the same day as Oreo,

Oldesouth ZV Bandit x Snickers same date as the other two does.

Helmstead Minis Man on Fire (Blaze) x Cades Lil Farm Swiss Miss- I EXPECT GORGEOUS KIDS! DOE RETAINED! June 11 due

Helmstead Minis Man on Fire (Blaze) x Stardust - doe WILL be retained july8-9

Blaze X Cades Lil Farm Magic - I expect great kids, hoping to improve Magics brisket. due july 8-9

Blaze x Oldesouth Cocoa Bliss - I cant wait to see kids from this cross! Doe retained due july 8-9

Private Idaho Beaudroux IV x Sweetie, her bucks from this cross in 2012 have grown into gorgeous bucks. due april 20-21 (my B-day!)

Heritage Acres T Little Rowdie (owned by Parrish farms) x Gypsy Moon SD Lady Anne- Quads- kids are gorgeous- 2 does and one buck retained, other buck reserved

I have no idea how to get pictures on my Laptop! go to my website to see their pics, www.cadeslilfarm.com

Oreo, Snickers, and Daisy were bred the same day, 
Cocoa, Stardust, and Magic were bred yesterday

You can contact us for reservation info!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goaties.

Happy kidding


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok, we have three does in their stalls tonight. They haven't lost their ligs but their udders are painfull tight. There will be babies within the next three days. I am sure. Snickers, Oreo, and Daisy. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope all goes well for you!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy Kidding!!!;-) Hope all goes well!;-)


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok the girls are getting grouchy today. The ligs aren't gone but they are softening up. Udders are still very tight. 




Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

fishin816 said:


> I have no idea how to get pictures on my Laptop! go to my website to see their pics, www.cadeslilfarm.com


Go to your website on your laptop. Click on the pics and then right click for a menu. Save Image As... left click and save.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

We have babies! Snickers gave us a doe and a buck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Congrats on the babies... I was going to comment the other day that I have a doe also named Snickers who is due the same time as yours the 28th. Glad your Snickers went for you....mine is lounging under her heat lamp and still holding out on me:eyeroll:


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I think my Daisy might go for me too. 

Does anyone know if does HAVE to lose their ligs before birth? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats!!! Mine just was VERY loose back there, I'm not sure really if she totally lost them though..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the twins.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I will have more twins by morning. I am about 99.9% sure of it. Daisy NEVER acts like this......


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yayyy! Pics, pics, pics!!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

My avatar is the newest babies. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

We got more babies! Thanks Daisy! Twin GIRLS!!!!!!! They are the most colorful, cutest babies. They also have blue eyes! She had them at eleven last night. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats Cade


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

The doe fairy is giving me lots of visits! Lets just hope that she comes for Cocoa and Stardust too!!!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think she's been visiting quite a few of us this year!!  I'm happy with that!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

She needs to pay a vist to COCOA AND STARDUST! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe congrats!!;-)


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Woo hoo!! Congrats! You are going to be very busy very soon! :stars:

If any of your pretty ladies happens to deliver a big blue-eyed buckling (polled would be a plus, but that's asking a lot ray, please let me know.

I have been looking into starting a mini-nubian herd. I have two very nice ADGA Nubians and I need a Nigie buck. Blue eyes and bell ears, who could resist the cuteness??


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

CritterCarnival said:


> Woo hoo!! Congrats! You are going to be very busy very soon! :stars:
> 
> If any of your pretty ladies happens to deliver a big blue-eyed buckling (polled would be a plus, but that's asking a lot ray, please let me know.
> 
> I have been looking into starting a mini-nubian herd. I have two very nice ADGA Nubians and I need a Nigie buck. Blue eyes and bell ears, who could resist the cuteness??


I sent you two mesages!!!!!! Yayayayaya!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> I sent you two mesages!!!!!! Yayayayaya!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I got them :-D.

I'm going to go look at your kidding schedule and look at all the pretty pictures and drool and decide who to reserve one from! I'll get back with you as soon as I decide!

onder:


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

CritterCarnival said:


> I got them :-D.
> 
> I'm going to go look at your kidding schedule and look at all the pretty pictures and drool and decide who to reserve one from! I'll get back with you as soon as I decide!
> 
> onder:


I havent updated the kidding schedule yet. My new boy wont be on it. He is cute though!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Oooooooooo, is Sweetie the doe you mentioned that's due in April, the Sweetie x Beaudroux cross?? I like both of those goaties, what do I need to do to officially get my name on a list for a blue-eyed buckling from them?


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

CritterCarnival said:


> Oooooooooo, is Sweetie the doe you mentioned that's due in April, the Sweetie x Beaudroux cross?? I like both of those goaties, what do I need to do to officially get my name on a list for a blue-eyed buckling from them?


I will put you down on the website. We will keep you posted! Your name is Kat, right?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes sir, that's me! I'll pm you my contact info.

Woo Hoo!! :boy:


----------

